# When should I get my puppy neutered?



## joannewareing (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all! Dixie is growing up fast now and I just wanted people's advice/opinion on the best age for getting him neutered. Obviously my husband isnt too keen, but I know its in Dixie's best interest. Also, what should I expect as Ive never dealt with this before.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

It is a personal choice some have their pups neutered at 6 months and some older. I didn't have Monty done till he was 18 months old because I was unsure as to whether it was needed, and also because I wanted him to be fully mature so I would not have had him done till he was at least a year old.

Best to get lots of info and make an informed choice. It's not easy as you may get differing views but do what you feel is the right thing for your dog.

Here's some info from our Cockapoo owners website:

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_spaying_neutering.html


----------

